# Gorgeous hair on Youtube



## natstar (Oct 2, 2011)

Check her out- Her hair is amazing! 
http://www.youtube.com/user/SistaWithRealHair#p/u/0/Ex6lXDk9J7Y


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 2, 2011)

^^^thanks so much for sharing! Her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## HairRaiser (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful hair, but when she said she was gonna "trim" her hair and cut like 1-2 inches off i was like erplexed

ETA: I have no idea how she managed to shampoo her hair all on top of her head like that...i'd end up with one big dred at the top of my head 

Thanks for sharing this OP I always love to see how other people take care of their hair!


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 2, 2011)

Very beautiful hair!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hannan (Oct 2, 2011)

She cuts her hair once a month?! Holy moly!


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 2, 2011)

she and her hair are gorgeous...altho when she just started chopping her hair off i almost swallowed my tongue


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Oct 2, 2011)

Gorgeous head of hair! She did a fantastic job!


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 2, 2011)

http://youtu.be/8a3KO4tCb3o

Her curl pattern is nice but she says in her comments section that she wont rock a wash n' go cause she "HATES that look" 

*womp!*


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 2, 2011)

She does have gorgeous hair.  Looks like she has been busy for someone with a new channel. If I cut that much of my hair off at a time I would be bald by Feb.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 2, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> She does have gorgeous hair.  Looks like she has been busy for someone with a new channel. *If I cut that much of my hair off at a time I would be bald by Feb*.


Werd  She must have a growth rate of like 2-3 inches a month or something..


----------



## sapphire74 (Oct 2, 2011)

She has a pretty curl pattern!


----------



## Zay-neey (Oct 2, 2011)

wow! her hair looks so healthy, and all she does is wash, deep condition, rollerset and flat iron once a month! she doesnt even use a leave in, moisturizer, heat protectant, nothing. just a finishing spray!! woww, hair must be one of a kind.. my hair would be dry and breaking off if i did only that


----------



## kandake (Oct 2, 2011)

Waits for it...


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Oct 2, 2011)

I tend to ff thru vids to get to the point, and i stopped right when she cut off 1+ inches and my eyes got big! That was a lot to chop off, but her hair is long, she seems happy and it must work for her, so hey. Her hair is nice though.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG...i almsot died when she just CHOPPED it off!


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 2, 2011)

When she combed out her wrap.. Lawd.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQV5QKjtRdo&feature=player_detailpage#t=124s


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 2, 2011)

Gorgeous hair!!  

But um... If I cut an inch off of my head every month, my hair wouldn't get longer. She must be maintaining the length she has & not looking to gain length. Either that or she's a miracle grower. 

I plan to do the same thing when I hit hip length. I'll just cut it every month until my layers catch up. 


Sent from my iPhone. It does EVERYTHING  ...except make calls


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Oct 2, 2011)

HairRaiser said:


> Beautiful hair, *but when she said she was gonna "trim" her hair and cut like 1-2 inches off i was like* erplexed
> 
> ETA: I have no idea how she managed to shampoo her hair all on top of her head like that...*i'd end up with one big dred at the top of my head*
> 
> Thanks for sharing this OP I always love to see how other people take care of their hair!


 

i love this board!


----------



## ajenee (Oct 2, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful, I couldn't follow her regi though because my scalp would be a mess with the once a month wash and condition...


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Oct 2, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> She does have gorgeous hair. Looks like she has been busy for someone with a new channel. *If I cut that much of my hair off at a time I would be bald by Feb*.


----------



## HairRaiser (Oct 2, 2011)

kandake said:


> Waits for it...



You probably won't have to wait very long, it is LHCF Sunday


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Oct 2, 2011)

HairRaiser said:


> You probably won't have to wait very long, it is LHCF Sunday


 

you have me crackin' up. just stop!


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Oct 2, 2011)

why is her hair straight like that in some sections though?


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 2, 2011)

lovely hair.

if it works for her...hey...what can i say?


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 2, 2011)

and so it begins


----------



## ajenee (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, I was watching the roller take down/ flat iron vid...she is breaking every lhcf rule lol... 5 passes at 450 aaahh. I was nervous watching lol...still her hair is beautiful.. I wish my hair could take that kind of heat and thrive


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 2, 2011)

Her hair is nice but I couldn't help noticing that the right side of her hair is way shorter than the left side... unless she just combed the back/nape section of hair to the left side...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 2, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> why is her hair straight like that in some sections though?



heat damage. But she doesn't wear it curly so I guess the different textures don't bother her. If I straightened that much, I'd have the same issue.

And her hair is very pretty though.


----------



## Bnster (Oct 2, 2011)

She has very beautiful hair, though her clipping looks uneven from the right and left side. I guess she is at her desired length, so she can cut as she does. But eventually it will get shorter if her growth rate is slower than the amount she is cutting off.  Her hair is healthy so that is her point.


----------



## HairRaiser (Oct 2, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Her hair is nice but I couldn't help noticing that the right side of her hair is way shorter than the left side... unless she just combed the back/nape section of hair to the left side...



No you're right, she said that it is shorter and a bit thinner on that side of her head in one of her videos


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 2, 2011)

HairRaiser said:


> No you're right, she said that it is shorter and a bit thinner on that side of her head in one of her videos



She said she wraps her hair daily in between her monthly wash/rollerset.. bet that's the culprit.


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 2, 2011)

I was drooling over her hair today. Why can't I get mine to do that


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 2, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> Gorgeous hair!!
> 
> But um... If I cut an inch off hair of my head every month, my hair wouldn't get longer. She must be maintaining the length she has & not looking to gain length. Either that or she's a miracle grower.
> 
> ...


 
Great point. Maybe she should've clarified that this is a _maintenance _regimen. Cause after growing her hair for *ten years* she only about BSL and cuts off 1-2 inches a month. 

That math doesn't equal someone seeking to actually _grow_ their hair. 

Either way her mane is still gorgeous. Just wish I'd seen something on her channel that wouldn't cause my folicles to shrivel up and fall off my head. 


This washing video almost kilt me dead --> http://youtu.be/VrqLivZrgN0 

It minuswell have been called *"How to Grow Dreads While Shampooing" *


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 2, 2011)

Hmmm...


----------



## RocStar (Oct 2, 2011)

Ya'll are acting like she cut of 6 inches or something.  She did not CHOP her hair, she trimmed.  I guess I didn't think it was that serious or dramatic.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Oct 2, 2011)

is it weave?

is it texturised?

or I should have switched that around, at first her hair( the front) looked texturised but when she started combing the back, I thought maybe I was wrong( could be heat damage ? ). I'm also certain thought that people are now suspecting its...... a weave?


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 2, 2011)

HairRaiser said:


> No you're right, she said that it is shorter and a bit thinner on that side of her head in one of her videos



Yep, I only watched that first video before I commented in this thread. I just finished watching all of her videos and see that she mentioned how that side was shorter and not as thick as the left side.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 2, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> When she combed out her wrap.. Lawd.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQV5QKjtRdo&feature=player_detailpage#t=124s



Hammercy


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 2, 2011)

RocStar said:


> Ya'll are acting like she cut of 6 inches or something. She did not CHOP her hair, she trimmed. I guess I didn't think it was that serious or dramatic.


 
Its not neccessarily how much she cut but moreso the frequency that threw me for a loop. i  think some of us scissor shy folks are a bit shocked that she does that *monthly*. 





Damaged but not out said:


> is it weave?
> 
> is it texturised?
> 
> or I should have switched that around, at first her hair( the front) looked texturised but when she started combing the back, I thought maybe I was wrong( could be heat damage ? ). I'm also certain thought that people are now suspecting its...... a weave?


 
Naw. She cleared up that its her hair from the getgo. Even showed her scalp and everything. I actually like her from what I've seen so far. She clearly found a reggie that is working like a charm for *her*. Specifically.


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks. Her hair is beautiful


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Oct 2, 2011)

If she's trying to make it big on YouTube, her approach is all wring. She showed too much too soon and her regimen won't work for most. Her hair is amazing indeed but her regimen would not work for most of us.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## anartist4u2001 (Oct 2, 2011)

i like when she unwrapped it. it was sooooo pretty!


----------



## sikora (Oct 2, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> why is her hair straight like that in some sections though?



 I gasped when I saw her wet hair with the random straight pieces in between. I  guess it's not a big deal since she seems to wear her hair straightened all the time.



ajenee said:


> Ok, I was watching the roller take down/ flat iron vid...she is breaking every lhcf rule lol... 5 passes at 450 aaahh. I was nervous watching lol...still her hair is beautiful.. I wish my hair could take that kind of heat and thrive



Yeah, I think all of those passes were a bit much, especially since her hair seems to be fairly straight from the rollerset. She also mentioned touching up a few times during the month at a lower temp. Fortunately her hair can withstand it.


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Oct 2, 2011)

Gosh her hair is so beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Spiffy (Oct 2, 2011)

OMFG!!! Here hair is gorgeous!! And she's super cute too.


----------



## brownelovely (Oct 2, 2011)

Gorgeous hair...I would definitely try the cutting of the ends like her though once my sew in is removed. I'm almost at bra strap or was before my sew in so I'm excited to see my hair and try a different method to maintain a chemical free straight look. Her's fell beautifully!


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Oct 3, 2011)

In her videos she said she hasn't trimmed in a while, so maybe she cut so much off to make up for past trims? Maybe 1/2 to 2 inches cut a month isn't her norm, but just what she did for this video. I agree with her that healthy, trimmed ends are the best, so i guess i understand. but i was still taken aback when i saw her monthly trim. her wrap takedown vid was gorgeous.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair is definitely gorgeous but honestly, its not that impressive to me when someone just so happens to be born with hair that can withstand abuse well, and retain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Theres not much one can learn from that scenario or relate to imo. 

However there is no doubt that she has gorgeous lush flowy hair lawd knows it had nothing to do with her technique since all she does is apply heat indiscriminately she did about 12 passes at one point to her bangs lol. Her wrap takedown was breathtaking.

I personally find it more interesting when someones length and retention is actually a result of their regimen and practices but thats just me.

Oh, and I almost fainted at how breezy she was at hacking off 1 inch and then 2 her hair probably grows lightning fast


----------



## GraceV (Oct 3, 2011)

Gorgeous hair!


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair is GORGEOUS!!! Her curls are beautiful but I wonder how much of it is from heat training since she has heat damage. Reguardless, it's still beautiful.


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful hair and lady. I was dead at the unveiling of the wrap...O.M.G. it is so freakin pretty. She should be a Pantene model! Loved it!


----------



## Charla (Oct 3, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> If she's trying to make it big on YouTube, her approach is all wring. She showed too much too soon and her regimen won't work for most. Her hair is amazing indeed but her regimen would not work for most of us.



Agreed.  Her hair is no doubt beautiful, and her reggie works for her, but if other women want their hair to look like that doing exactly what she does, they might not have such great results (although I don't consider any heat damage great, which she seems to have, which is, of course the result of her not using a heat protectant -- see comments for this video )



> Hi your haIR IS BEAutiful did﻿ u use any protective styling to aCHIEVE THIS length and dO you use ANY HEAT protectants?
> 
> chevelle0508 5 days ago
> chevelle0508 No...I don't use any HEAT protectants or protective styling...I don't﻿ put that much heat in my hair. I might flat iron my hair 2-3 times a month -TOPS!
> ...



I would just hate to see a bunch of women who are new to this hair game start following her reggie (heat reggie) and end up with heat damage because they didn't use a heat protectant because she didn't use a heat protectant.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Oct 3, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Her hair is nice but I couldn't help noticing that the right side of her hair is way shorter than the left side... unless she just combed the back/nape section of hair to the left side...



exactly. her hair is gorgeous. totally gorg but if my hair were like that, it would bother me tremedously. when she trims it though, she evens it out a lot more but then, it's shorter.


----------



## thaidreams (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Her hair is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 3, 2011)

her hair is lovely but too bad she don't like wash and gos because she has heat damage. so when people rollerset their hair and then flatiron it they do that for body? because it seems like a waste of time to me... remember I don't like spending that much time on a hairstyle. when I got my hair rollerset once a week that is all I did and rap it at night and looking at her hair if she got someone to help her rollerset she could do the same thing without having to worry about her roots they would be straight.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 3, 2011)

We all know on here that one person's regimen may not work for another.  I know we are on LHCF so of course we are going to notice and pay particular attention to hair techniques, hair health, hair length and hair products, but dang...*can't we sometimes just admire someone's hair?*

Based on the responses she is:
-Not gonna make it on youtube (who said that is what she is trying to do)
-She has heat damage
-Her regimen is wrong and won't work for most
-Her hair is uneven 
-She has been doing this for 10 years and is only at BSL - she must not be growing hair
-Her hair is that length, not because of her regimen or techniques, but because she was born with that "good/special" hair.

I could go on an on.  Some of the responses seem like backhanded compliments to me.  

(I am paraphrasing)
"Gosh her hair is beautiful, but she has heat damage."

??????


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair is gorgeous! If I put that much heat in my hair it would be completely fried! Goes to show that what works for some may not work for others...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 3, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Her hair is nice but I couldn't help noticing that the right side of her hair is way shorter than the left side... unless she just combed the back/nape section of hair to the left side...


 THIS. I didn't want to down a good thread. But it seems like one side is bsl and one is apl. I even watched another vid to confirm. BUT I still want to say she has a lot of growth for those practices. (nice enough ? I don't want to bring the thread down)


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 3, 2011)

RocStar said:


> We all know on here that one person's regimen may not work for another. I know we are on LHCF so of course we are going to notice and pay particular attention to hair techniques, hair health, hair length and hair products, but dang...*can't we sometimes just admire someone's hair?*
> 
> Based on the responses she is:
> -Not gonna make it on youtube (who said that is what she is trying to do)
> ...


 I get you but what if I don't agree...then do I have to follow along and say "yes that's gorgeous!"? I've never been good at lying. Perhaps that's why I have a small group of buds who really want a truthful (but nice cause you can answer in a nice way) answer.  I guess for delusional people I'm a hard pill to swallow. 

The first thing I thought was Lord I'm gonna have to say "wow! Look at that". Then my brain hijacked like it usually does and said "Uhm it's okay and one side is really short, but I'm glad the op is impressed and that's what matters as it's her thread". And then I wrote something along that line. Not to hate, but because it's the truth of what I feel.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 3, 2011)

RocStar said:


> We all know on here that one person's regimen may not work for another. I know we are on LHCF so of course we are going to notice and pay particular attention to hair techniques, hair health, hair length and hair products, but dang...*can't we sometimes just admire someone's hair?*
> 
> Based on the responses she is:
> -Not gonna make it on youtube (who said that is what she is trying to do)
> ...


 
well I am going to speak for me since I was the one that said she has heat damage and I didn't mean it in a mean way. but tell me if we don't say anything about some of the things we notice and bring it to your attention how will we learn? I mean I learned a lot from other people speaking out. if all we say on her oh that nice... oh yeah great and watch one of our sisters just burn her hair out or end up with their hair falling out from too much protein( that was me) how are we helping the other? maybe if everyone reading stop taking everything someone say as being neg then maybe we can get something out of the point that is meant by the statement. maybe some were being mean but I know I wasn't. and it is true she does have heat damage from using too much heat at that one time that she does. and I said it would be nice if she liked wash n gos to give her hair a break. that's all was meant by that.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 3, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I get you but what if I don't agree...then do I have to follow along and say "yes that's gorgeous!"? I've never been good at lying. Perhaps that's why I have a small group of buds who really want a truthful (but nice cause you can answer in a nice way) answer.  I guess for delusional people I'm a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> The first thing I thought was Lord I'm gonna have to say "wow! Look at that". Then my brain hijacked like it usually does and said "Uhm it's okay and one side is really short, but I'm glad the op is impressed and that's what matters as it's her thread". And then I wrote something along that line. Not to hate, but because it's the truth of what I feel.



No, don't lie.  I am all for the truth and keeping it real.  I don't want anyone to censor themselves, because I sure don't.  

It was just something I was thinking after reading all of the responses (not yours, since it was after mine).

LHCF will do what LHCF wants to do and say.  And that is one of the great things about it.  I just wonder if sometimes we are hyper-critical.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 3, 2011)

RocStar said:


> No, don't lie.  I am all for the truth and keeping it real.  I don't want anyone to censor themselves, because I sure don't.
> 
> It was just something I was thinking after reading all of the responses (not yours, since it was after mine).
> 
> LHCF will do what LHCF wants to do and say.  And that is one of the great things about it.  I just wonder if sometimes we are hyper-critical.



I think for me, I'm on LHCF because I never learned healthy hair care practices anywhere else.  Natural hair forums focus on being natural. I'm natural but I need more info than shea butter. Curly hair forums [sometimes] focus too much on curl pattern and products.  I love all of those sites, but I spend the most time here because I care more about hair health right now.  

When I see someone chopping, burning, and raking their hair, I do cringe. If I did that to my hair, I would be bald. It goes against everything I've learned over the years. I transitioned my hair from heat damage years ago and would never want to go back.  I know her hair is very different and I do appreciate how beautiful her hair is, but to me, the video is just eye candy, not real education. 

I didn't see anyone here being that critical of her, but I understand your point as well.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 3, 2011)

She has a nice head of hair, very shiny and bouncy. My hair can't take that much heat.

Is she in a hotel?


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 3, 2011)

Trini_Chutney said:


> She has a nice head of hair, very shiny and bouncy. My hair can't take that much heat.
> 
> Is she in a hotel?



I thought she was in a hotel room.  Just assumed she was traveling while filming...


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 3, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I thought she was in a hotel room. Just assumed she was traveling while filming...


 

Probably so. I was like "why she got double beds?". LOL, I'm nosy


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol! I know! I was like dang that's a nice tv! Does she have 2 beds in that room? She must be in a hotel... She does all that to her hair in a hotel? I was in her business way too deep! FOCUS!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I died when I counted the 31 total times she passed her 450 degree iron on that one little demo section.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Oct 3, 2011)

RocStar said:


> No, don't lie.  I am all for the truth and keeping it real.  I don't want anyone to censor themselves, because I sure don't.
> 
> It was just something I was thinking after reading all of the responses (not yours, since it was after mine).
> 
> LHCF will do what LHCF wants to do and say.  And that is one of the great things about it.  I just wonder if sometimes we are hyper-critical.



i don't understand why this keeps on coming up but this is a hair board. all of us women are dedicated to getting very healthy so it is inevitable that we will deconstruct her practices and very hyper-critical. many of us weren't as hypercritical with our own hair which led us here (i know i wasn't- i shrugged off heat damage).  it's not shade but yes, she has heat damage and to many, she uses too much heat. i also want to say practically everyone has precluded their statement by saying she has gorgeous hair, myself included. tbh, there is not that much negativity here. we are gawking and commenting on her hair practices. simple as that.


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm definitely a newbie when it comes to taking care of my hair but even I was concerned about the heat on that section. I'm sitting here with my super damaged relaxed hair thinking I've never put that much heat on my hair and it's totally destroyed. How does her hair survive it? It works for her. If I could do that I certainly would!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Solitude (Oct 3, 2011)

Ummmm her hair is BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks for sharing, OP. *subscribing*

Her hair looks exactly like my hair goal, super thick and just the right length to remain manageable. Plus, I love rollersetters, natural or relaxed.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Solitude (Oct 3, 2011)

Meemee6223 said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely a newbie when it comes to taking care of my hair but even I was concerned about the heat on that section. I'm sitting here with my super damaged relaxed hair thinking I've never put that much heat on my hair and it's totally destroyed. How does her hair survive it? It works for her. If I could do that I certainly would!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Well, for one her hair is natural, so it's not weakened from chemicals like relaxed hair. (yeah, my hair is relaxed)

Two, rollersets are not drying like a blowdryer. They help seal in moisture and seal the hair cuticles. There are naturals on this board who rollerset. 

As far as the flat-iron...isn't this once a month?  I didn't watch the whole series. Plus with the frequent clipping, any worn out/damaged ends are done away with. 

I couldn't trim that much, but going too long without trimming caused setbacks for me, so I can't knock it! It works for her! 

Eta: I just read through this whole thread and I'm really appalled by some of the comments.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair is gorgeous. 31 passes, 3 inch trims, left shorter than the right, no heat protectant, straight pieces, heat damaged, etc.. All of it!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 3, 2011)

^^ Yup.  

Everybody ain't gonna have 18inch strands of perfectly coiled hair falling outta their scalp.  And everyone ain't gonna DC twice a week with unicorn tears and angel sweat mixed with emu oil.  Some people use heat, some people have damage, some people do things different.  Sometimes LHCF turns you into a bit of a hair snob (I have to catch myself sometimes) and we forget just to admire lovely hair, and admire people for finding what works to achieve the look that THEY want for themselves. 

And not everyone wants to be a curly haired natural. Some people don't want to use chemicals but do not want to maintain their curl.  I cannot for the LIFE of me understand how some people get so upset about this.

Let this lady cook, b.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 3, 2011)

LaBelleLL said:


> i don't understand why this keeps on coming up but this is a hair board. *all of us women are dedicated to getting very healthy*



No, some people are hear just to get long hair (healthy or not).



LaBelleLL said:


> so it is inevitable that we will deconstruct her practices and very hyper-critical. many of us weren't as hypercritical with our own hair which led us here (i know i wasn't- i shrugged off heat damage). * it's not shade but yes, she has heat damage and to many, she uses too much heat*.



Too much heat according to or for who?  It doesn't appear to be hindering her hair.  Maybe she wants her hair trained and for some that equals hair damage.  Heck, I don't know.



LaBelleLL said:


> i also want to say practically everyone has precluded their statement by saying she has gorgeous hair, myself included.



Yes, which is why I said they were backhanded compliments.



LaBelleLL said:


> tbh, there is not that much negativity here. we are gawking and commenting on her hair practices. simple as that.



I guess we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 3, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^ Yup.
> 
> *And everyone ain't gonna DC twice a week with unicorn tears and angel sweat mixed with emu oil.*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 3, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^ Yup.
> 
> .  And everyone ain't gonna DC twice a week with unicorn tears and angel sweat mixed with emu oil.




You know what?


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 3, 2011)

my two cents worth.....i think her right side is much longer because she deliberately didn't cut it so she could do the video to show how she cuts her hair and how much she cuts. Her hair is very beautiful and i wonder y someone is asking if it's a weave. She clearly showed her scalp all the way to the middle and even the blind can see that her locks are real.

smh.....anyway OP, thanks for posting!


----------



## SophieDulce (Oct 3, 2011)

She is beautiful!! and nice hair! wish my hair grew back that fast!


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 3, 2011)

Omg... Gorgeous mane 



Raspberry said:


> When she combed out her wrap.. Lawd.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQV5QKjtRdo&feature=player_detailpage#t=124s


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Oct 3, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^ Yup.
> 
> Everybody ain't gonna have 18inch strands of perfectly coiled hair falling outta their scalp. *And everyone ain't gonna DC twice a week with unicorn tears and angel sweat mixed with emu oil.* Some people use heat, some people have damage, some people do things different. Sometimes LHCF turns you into a bit of a hair snob (I have to catch myself sometimes) and we forget just to admire lovely hair, and admire people for finding what works to achieve the look that THEY want for themselves.
> 
> ...


 
*dead and gone straight to heaven*


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 3, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^ Yup.
> 
> And everyone ain't gonna DC twice a week with unicorn tears and angel sweat mixed with emu oil.



tapioca_pudding, This right here, made my Monday! I needed that laugh! 

I think that it is just natural for us LHCFers to notice anything outside of what we personally do or believe is good for hair. I can only speak for myself when I say, that although I notice it, I really don't care what another person does with their hair!! Especially when they get results as beautiful as hers.


----------



## calliope (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful. It might be a different _grade_ than the typical 4ab that allows it to withstand so much heat, no added moisture, and combing with a small tooth comb and works for her but others might want to use caution attempting her regimen.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 3, 2011)

*goes to check if the unicorn tears are in stock at fromnaturewithlove.com*


I LOVE her hair. and she sexy too. 
I knew just what was gonna be said in this thread when I saw the videos. LHCF neva disappoints!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Your Cheeziness (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 3, 2011)

^^^ I just freaking CANNOT with you today!!!!!!!    

Ma'am.


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 3, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


>



  


Sent from my iPhone. It does EVERYTHING  ...except make calls


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 3, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> If she's trying to make it big on YouTube, her approach is all wring. She showed too much too soon and her regimen won't work for most. Her hair is amazing indeed but her regimen would not work for most of us.


As "imperfect" as I may think her practices are, I'd much rather watch her videos than all those 50-11 hair weave channels. Some of the black women on youtube look ridiculous sporting up to three packs of hip-length curls - completely unrealistic.


----------



## lux10023 (Oct 3, 2011)

beauttifullhairr..and out all the vids ive seen hers is simple and str8 to the point...love it!!

ive actually started clipping my owns ends as of last yr and i must say healthy ends are a great look...

glad its not just me that one side of my head is thicker than the other...

ppl backlashed ole girl with the typef hair and backlashing homegirl with a beautiful head of hair....wtf


----------



## Mleah (Oct 3, 2011)

Something seems off..........just saying. Granted, what I'm seeing is beautiful but something be mighty off!!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Oct 3, 2011)

She's (further) inspired me to rollet set...and I'd really like to know how she cut the bangs and framed it around her face, I'm in need of some "shape".
Nice hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 3, 2011)

Healthy hair can be achieved without LHCF.... Just good old fashioned care.... eating right - doing right..... 



she inspires me!


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 3, 2011)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Healthy hair can be achieved without LHCF.... Just good old fashioned care.... eating right - doing right.....
> 
> 
> 
> she inspires me!



For _some _people.


----------



## RoseGolden (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is.  This is a hair care forum, of course we're going to critique questionable hair practices .  But obviously what she is doing works for her, beautiful hair.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 3, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 3, 2011)

RocStar said:


> We all know on here that one person's regimen may not work for another. I know we are on LHCF so of course we are going to notice and pay particular attention to hair techniques, hair health, hair length and hair products, but dang...*can't we sometimes just admire someone's hair?*
> 
> Based on the responses she is:
> -Not gonna make it on youtube (who said that is what she is trying to do)
> ...


 

No matter what you post, the women on this forum will never allow it to be that simple. The making it big on YT comment was just simple. Who said that she wanted to make it big on YT.....her regimen is simple and works for her and its crazy that, that fact bothers people.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 3, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


>



i HATECHU CHEEZY. 




dasee said:


> I don't see what the big deal is.  This is a hair care forum, of course we're going to critique questionable hair practices .  But obviously what she is doing works for her, beautiful hair.


i mean, i get that, i really do. 
i was right up there wit errybody else side-eying Ateyya.
but it just seems like as soon as it's not an LHCF member, the vultures come out.
"ooh girl, you see that uneven hurr? you see that?"
"hol up, lemme get my looking eyeglass, put my good eye in, pause it and rewind that. zoom that in. yep. dat right thurr. she gon be bald soon. she betta come to LHCF JESUS!!"

lolz don't mind me. i'm in the mood to partay!


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh! beautiful. I'm going to be following her because I don't have much luck with beauticians either and after I remove all these braids from my hair next year, I do not intend to ever wear braids this long again. What an inspiration. I'm definitely going to jumping on her bandwagon.

Just looked at her youtube again and is she saying she is natural. If so how did she get her hair that straight?

I'm  jealous, my hair will never look like that.  My scalp has too much issues the first being my edges will never be that thick.

Wow, I still didn't get how she got it that straight.  I think her hair is probbly naturally that texture, that texlax look

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 3, 2011)

I need to learn how to trim my hair like that. Her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow... her hair is so beautiful.


----------



## hothair (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair looks great.

I woulda been surprised if folk left it at that


----------



## jamaica68 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, I'm officially obsessed with her hair.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Oct 3, 2011)

Well what I wanna know is why is it okay to openly criticize the typef naturals to the point of chasing them off of youtube? Though misguided, some of them (JoAnn and yellow weave girl excluded) were making an honest attempt to share their (bad) hair practices. 

But with videos like this, though well done, still perpetuate unhealthy hair practices. In her case, we must make an exception for some reason. Is it because she comes in a prettier package? Speaks eloquently?

I just don't get it......


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!

I agree with most comments...but still didn't have a problem with most of her "bad practices" until I saw the cotton bandana.  My hair immediately rebels if I even _think_ about sleeping on cotton!


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 3, 2011)

RocStar said:


> We all know on here that one person's regimen may not work for another. I know we are on LHCF so of course we are going to notice and pay particular attention to hair techniques, hair health, hair length and hair products, but dang...*can't we sometimes just admire someone's hair?*
> 
> Based on the responses she is:
> -Not gonna make it on youtube (who said that is what she is trying to do)
> ...


 
Since one of my statements was *directly *quoted in your "round up" I will say this... I don't give back handed compliments. I said what I had to say. Point blank period. 




RocStar said:


> No, don't lie. I am all for the truth and keeping it real. I don't want anyone to censor themselves, because I sure don't.
> 
> LHCF will do what LHCF wants to do and say. And that is one of the great things about it. I just wonder if sometimes we are hyper-critical.


 
Your concern is about being hypercritical, and yet I think it's always interesting when people who are being both respectful _and_ honest are called out with a bullet list like the one in your response. Ironically, I find *that* hyper critical. 

I see this beautiful woman is BSL/MBL range after ten years (despite potentially having a quick growth rate) so I figured "hey maybe she's satisfied with her hair and in maintenance mode"

Aaaand?! 

That's not catty or backhanded. It's a basic, logical assessment based on her own regimen and explanation of her monthly practices. 

I'm confused about the whole intent of your response. It felt more like a reprimand than an inquiry. Is critical thinking not allowed on LHCF anymore? 

What am I missing here?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 3, 2011)

Simma down now, simma down.....


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Oct 3, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I agree with most comments...but still didn't have a problem with most of her "bad practices" until I saw the cotton bandana.  My hair immediately rebels if I even _think_ about sleeping on cotton!



I know that's considered "bad", but it's a lifesaver when laying edges down to prevent reversion from working out or steam or whatever. But, yeah, I couldn't sleep with it on. I'd wake up looking like "who did it and what for"?


----------



## Solitude (Oct 3, 2011)

curlyninjagirl said:


> Well what I wanna know is why is it okay to openly criticize the typef naturals to the point of chasing them off of youtube? Though misguided, some of them (JoAnn and yellow weave girl excluded) were making an honest attempt to share their (bad) hair practices.
> 
> But with videos like this, though well done, still perpetuate unhealthy hair practices. In her case, we must make an exception for some reason. Is it because she comes in a prettier package? Speaks eloquently?
> 
> I just don't get it......



Huh?! Type F had a whole different thing going on. This woman was sharing her legitimate hair routine in a few informative videos, with the swangin' hair to prove it, whether people agree with her practices or not.  

Those people on Type F posted THOUSANDS of frivolous videos full of misinformation. Apples and oranges. I didn't go hard on Type F, anyway, but those who did has reason to...the comments in this thread are something else.



Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful. If there's one thing I've learned it's that you can't win with haters lol.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 3, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> Since one of my statements was *directly *quoted in your "round up" I will say this... I don't give back handed compliments. I said what I had to say. Point blank period.



Ok.blank.period.

P.S. Definition of backhanded compliment:
_In each instance, there is an initial compliment: praising a piece of clothing, a person's intellect, a person's driving ability, or a person's looks. However, each instance also includes an implied criticism: the person's figure desperately needs improvement; the person appears unintelligent on the surface; women don't drive well, and therefore any skill at driving is noteworthy; the son's parents are unattractive._
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backhanded_compliment




Bluetopia said:


> Your concern is about being hypercritical, and yet I think it's always interesting when people who are being both respectful _and_ honest are called out with a bullet list like the one in your response. Ironically, I find *that* hyper critical.



Ok, you are totally entitled to your opinion.




Bluetopia said:


> I see this beautiful woman is BSL/MBL range after ten years (despite potentially having a quick growth rate) so I figured "hey maybe she's satisfied with her hair and in maintenance mode"
> 
> Aaaand?!



How the heck do you know what the she has done to her hair in 10 years?  You know what happens when you assume...



Bluetopia said:


> That's not catty or backhanded. It's a basic, logical assessment based on her own regimen and explanation of her monthly practices.
> 
> I'm confused about the whole intent of your response. It felt more like a reprimand than an inquiry. Is critical thinking not allowed on LHCF anymore?
> 
> *What am I missing here?*



A lot.


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 3, 2011)

So many personalities on this website. Yup, I think I'm gonna like it here!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair is nice. But I don't think that reggie would work for my 4b hair. Not just the heat but the cotton bandanna the wrapping daily, monthly washing and 2 inch monthly trims would do my progress in. But her reggie is obviously working for her, so.... 
but I can't help but wonder how long her hair would be if she DID follow some LHCF rules.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 3, 2011)

curlyninjagirl said:


> Well what I wanna know is why is it okay to openly criticize the typef naturals to the point of chasing them off of youtube? Though misguided, some of them (JoAnn and yellow weave girl excluded) were making an honest attempt to share their (bad) hair practices.
> 
> But with videos like this, though well done, still perpetuate unhealthy hair practices. In her case, we must make an exception for some reason. Is it because she comes in a prettier package? *Speaks eloquently?*
> 
> I just don't get it......



JoAnn spoke eloquently... 

If you do not want to straighten your hair like SistaWithRealHair, you can always use the blue rollers without heat as pictured below....


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there anyone here who doesn't think SistaWithRealHair's hair practices are bad? I don't think they are bad. The only thing I saw odd was the uneven hair length but overall I think she has nice hair. 

Like alot of people say here..."what works for one may not work for another."

Some of the common things that I see promoted here on LHCF such as frequent washing, co-washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing, airdrying, and non-stop protective styles isn't necessarily healthy hair care practices for every hair type either.


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 3, 2011)

The unmitigated cattiness of your respone when you initially came in here claiming that *we* need to be less so....is astounding. 

No need for further explanation. I'm totally clear now. 



RocStar said:


> Ok.blank.period.
> 
> P.S. Definition of backhanded compliment:
> _In each instance, there is an initial compliment: praising a piece of clothing, a person's intellect, a person's driving ability, or a person's looks. However, each instance also includes an implied criticism: the person's figure desperately needs improvement; the person appears unintelligent on the surface; women don't drive well, and therefore any skill at driving is noteworthy; the son's parents are unattractive._
> ...


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Oct 3, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> JoAnn spoke eloquently...
> 
> If you do not want to straighten your hair like SistaWithRealHair, you can always use the blue rollers without heat as pictured below....


 
She missing the pretty package though......that 'do was NOT pretty


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 3, 2011)

She has really pretty hair, but it would bug the crap out of me to have one side of my hair bsl and the other side near wl.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 3, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> This washing video almost kilt me dead --> http://youtu.be/VrqLivZrgN0
> 
> It minuswell have been called *"How to Grow Dreads While Shampooing" *



Believe it or not, but I wash my natural 4a/b tightly coiled natural APL hair this way most of the time. It takes less time doing it this way than putting it in sections and washing each section one at a time. It's really not that bad as long as you get a really good lather and thoroughly rinse your hair underneath the showerhead letting the water pressure detangle the hair for you.


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 3, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> She has really pretty hair, but it would bug the crap out of me to have one side of my hair bsl and the other side near wl.


 
Really? I honestly didn't notice that. I was too busy drooling over her unwrapping her hair. 

That's always my fave part of hair tutorials...i kinda wish everyone would do their "reveals" in slow motion so i wouldn't have to keep rewinding them 




Poohbear said:


> Believe it or not, but I wash my natural 4a/b tightly coiled natural APL hair this way most of the time. It takes less time doing it this way than putting it in sections and washing each section one at a time. It's really not that bad as long as you get a really good lather and thoroughly rinse your hair underneath the showerhead letting the water pressure detangle the hair for you.


 
Really?

During my transition washing my hair like that caused so much knotting and ripping (yikes!) that now that I'm fully natural again I literally shiver at the thought. 

Maybe one day when I'm feeling froggy I'd try it again just to see....but for now... no bueno! lol


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Oct 3, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Huh?! Type F had a whole different thing going on. This woman was sharing her legitimate hair routine in a few informative videos, with the swangin' hair to prove it, whether people agree with her practices or not.
> 
> Those people on Type F posted THOUSANDS of frivolous videos full of misinformation. Apples and oranges. I didn't go hard on Type F, anyway, but those who did has reason to...the comments in this thread are something else.
> 
> ...


 

I think it's more like comparing crab apples to granny smith but......what do I know about anything? **Shrug**


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 3, 2011)

PRETTY!

Gosh I admire how evenly she cut her hair, too cute.

There's a lot of good LHCF advice, something for everyone to pick and choose what makes them happy and works for them. If this works for her then awesome, after all y'all know if girlfriend was on here posting growth updates some sisters would be at home in the bathroom like "Okay how many passes of the flat iron do I have to do to get three inches a month???"


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 3, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> Really? I honestly didn't notice that. I was too busy drooling over her unwrapping her hair.
> 
> That's always my fave part of hair tutorials...i kinda wish everyone would do their "reveals" in slow motion so i wouldn't have to keep rewinding them
> 
> ...



The first video is was a bit obvious. In the wrap video it looks like she trimmed the other side. So maybe she is letting it catch up while trimming the longer side. Her hair reminds me of mine how it moves and shines. Now she gonna  make me go do my hair lol.


----------



## ogmistress (Oct 3, 2011)

I was just wondering if all naturals can get their hair that straight after a rollerset.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2011)

The woman has beautiful hair. And at the end of the day, its HER HAIR ON HER HEAD GROWING FROM HER SCALP! I can't believe some of these comments. She has the right to do what she wants to do with her hair and its obviously working for her. Some people are so caught up in thinking they have to follow the rules of protective styling, etc that you won't try anything different and you shun anything that isn't a generally accepted practice on the hair boards. It's not that serious.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## NJoy (Oct 3, 2011)

That hair is fabulous!  I don't care what she's doing, that length and that thickness is beautiful.

So are we saying she's mbl, almost wl? That's a beautiful length. I need to check my length to see what I'm working with. I may be growing past my goal length. Her hair is a gorgeous length. I can do that.


----------



## robot. (Oct 3, 2011)

I think it's misleading of her to say "I'll show you how to get stronger, healthier hair" with her methods. Gorgeous hair, though, without question!


----------



## Umm Ebraheem (Oct 3, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


>


 
I'm glad my husband is not at home to witness my hysterical and tear filled laughter!!  This!!!


----------



## RocStar (Oct 3, 2011)

Bluetopia



Bluetopia said:


> The unmitigated cattiness of your respone when you initially came in here claiming that we need to be less so....is astounding.



I am sorry that you think I am using "cattiness."  I am actually just stating a point and using facts.  If you look back, I never said anything about what we, you, or my momma NEED to do.

Please point me to where I ever used the word NEED in this thread.





I'll wait.


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 3, 2011)

Her wrap take down was beautiful...Im jealous...**** I will admit it!


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't bother. I'm good. You clarified everything for me *thoroughly* in your last response. 



RocStar said:


> @Bluetopia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solitude (Oct 3, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Is there anyone here who doesn't think SistaWithRealHair's hair practices are bad? I don't think they are bad. The only thing I saw odd was the uneven hair length but overall I think she has nice hair.
> 
> Like alot of people say here..."what works for one may not work for another."
> 
> Some of the common things that I see promoted here on LHCF such as frequent washing, co-washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing, airdrying, and non-stop protective styles isn't necessarily healthy hair care practices for every hair type either.



Poohbear

I honestly don't see what was bad based on what was in these videos. No chemicals, rollerset & flat-iron once a month, deep conditioning with every wash, and frequent trims. I see plenty of women in the Dominican salons doing a similar regi once or twice a month with healthy hair.

If she was an LHCF member, people would be applauding and starting a challenge in her honor. But, oh well...this is my last post on this topic. I have my own hair to worry about.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 3, 2011)

NJoy said:


> That hair is fabulous! I don't care what she's doing, that length and that thickness is beautiful.
> 
> So are we saying she's mbl, almost wl? That's a beautiful length. I need to check my length to see what I'm working with. I may be growing past my goal length. Her hair is a gorgeous length. I can do that.


 
Off topic: omg your hair!!! 

do YOU have a video? cause uh..... yeah. send me the linkage if you do lol #Please&ThankYou


----------



## LaBelleLL (Oct 3, 2011)

at this thread. i never knew voicing an opinion was THAT serious.


----------



## TamedTresses (Oct 4, 2011)

Her hair is gorgeous in its natural state and when straightened. 

I noticed the left side was a few inches longer than the right. Other than that, absolutely gorgeous hair...lots of bounce and it looked so healthy.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 4, 2011)

ogmistress said:


> I was just wondering if all naturals can get their hair that straight after a rollerset.



I did when my hair was heat damaged.  I'm not so sure now.


----------



## robot. (Oct 4, 2011)

She's callin' yall out now.


----------



## Natural-K (Oct 4, 2011)

She's a beautiful woman and her hair is undeniably gorgeous.  I can say I did notice it was shorter on one side and that she had heat damage.  Did that change my mind about how gorgeous I think her hair is... no.  Now, imo I think its wrong to suggest people on a hair board cannot acknowledge these things without being "haters" or "snobs" or the like.


----------



## ericajoy (Oct 4, 2011)

^^Natural-K, your hair is sooo pretty! 

And lol and smh at this thread. Whew! We sure can dissect an issue.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 4, 2011)

Mmmm she has nice hair, but something about her seems catty. When you take the opinions of others and run with it the way she did on her youtube comments. It leaves a bad tastes in my mouth. When you take it upon yourself to make a youtube video about hair care, you have to realize that not everyone is going to agree with your methods. When you scan random hair boards for approval it says much about your personality. She does not come off personable at all. All the ums and eye rolling leaves me feeling ehhhh. 

Beautiful woman, nice hair but when you cannot take criticism then you should not be making youtube videos. She came here copying and pasting comments on here to post on her youtuve page ( quoting Rocstar on her page) is not cool. Sorry. I got turned off. Anyway I will stick to Haircrush. Arrogant, thin skinned not a good look. Yes, the hair is heat damaged you cannot deny it and her regimen works for her but won't for many others. Good luck to her. The funny thing is this board is full of women who have healthier and longer hair than the OP. It is so evident by reading the posts and checking out the siggies on this thread alone. So why should we be impressed? What's up with all the unnecessary cursing? Comes of hoodratish. erplexed


----------



## ice. (Oct 4, 2011)

robot. said:


> She's callin' yall out now.


I saw that too.... chiiiiiiiile


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 4, 2011)

She's mad at yall 

I can't follow that regimen because I like to wear my hair curly but I need the hair porn so I hope she stays


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 4, 2011)

I only get a hair trim once a year (S&D in the interim) & that video has me seriously considering doing my own hair trim this year. It would take away all of the anxiety of having someone else do it. "Will they cut too much?? Will my layers fall right??" I swear I feel it when I get my hair trimmed. I feel the cuts!!  

At least if I do it myself, I could do it the way I want it... and if it turns out imperfect, I'd rather blame myself than leave a salon mad at someone else. It's also a hell of a lot cheaper. 

I'm still considering. I'd have to do some research first. 

Sent from my iPhone. It does EVERYTHING  ...except make calls


----------



## rainbowknots (Oct 4, 2011)

> NEGATIVE statements from a random HAIR FORUM: Really?? Who gives a ****!!!! I will continue to do my hair and videos MY way - you don't like it - KICK ROCKS BAAABE!!!!!
> Triva question! What do you call a person with fried , uneven, heat damaged hair??? Anyone?
> **asistawithrealhair ** haha - get my point??
> 
> ...


 
Ya'll really hurt her feelings


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Wow. What a rant. Hurt feelings indeed. She'll learn that it comes with the territory of putting yourself out there. Eventually she'll realize that if people are talking & have mixed opinions... it's b/c you've got something special going. No one is going to be popular and have it be all hearts & rainbows. Not even Mother Teresa. 

At the end of the day, people have the right to express their opinions & there's nothing that she nor anyone else can do about it. 

ETA: If course she has the right to get all huffy & worked up... She also has the right to be smarter, react in a more tasteful manor & use this extra attention to her advantage. As I said before, if ppl are talking, there're going to be some negative opinions. The alternative is to have no one talking at all. (or hardly lol)

Sent from my iPhone. It does EVERYTHING  ...except make calls


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Oct 4, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> Ya'll really hurt her feelings



There is some truth in her rant.  Just like people have the right to criticize, she has the right to respond.  Some people on LHCF can be cyber bullies, cliquish, and condescending.  How many times have we seen the "LHCF internet gang" attack someone's youtube page?  Let's be real it happens.  Just like everyone else, the members of this forum are not above reproach.  God forbid someone has relatively healthy hair and a decent length without following the "LHCF code".  Some people of here act like that's impossible.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 4, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> There is some truth in her rant.  Just like people have the right to criticize, she has the right to respond.  Some people on LHCF can be cyber bullies, cliquish, and condescending.  How many times have we seen the "LHCF internet gang" attack someone's youtube page?  Let's be real it happens.  Just like everyone else, the members of this forum are not above reproach.  God forbid someone has relatively healthy hair and a decent length without following the "LHCF code".  Some people of here act like that's impossible.



No one here is saying you have to follow LHCF code. They are entitled to disagree. You don't have to cosign to everything everyone with LONG hair says.


----------



## natstar (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I never opened this thread now. So over it. Can we lock it mods?


----------



## rainbowknots (Oct 4, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> There is some truth in her rant. Just like people have the right to criticize, she has the right to respond. Some people on LHCF can be cyber bullies, cliquish, and condescending. How many times have we seen the "LHCF internet gang" attack someone's youtube page? Let's be real it happens. Just like everyone else, the members of this forum are not above reproach. God forbid someone has relatively healthy hair and a decent length without following the "LHCF code". Some people of here act like that's impossible.


 
Yes she does have a right to respond, but it could've been done a little more tastefully. She's over there dropping *** bombs and getting her blood pressure up over some faceless fonts. Part of the youtube territory is getting critized. Any and everyone that puts their face out there for the public to see will get bashed about something. Not everyone is going to drop to their knees chanting "we're not worthy" over her hair. I haven't seen ONE youtuber not get critized about something or other. This is a hair board where healthy hair practices are discussed on a daily basis so of course people are going to question something that goes against what they've spent hours, days, and years learning. Since she has that coveted swang, I guess people are expected to just shut up and color. I didn't see the claws come out like some people are making it seem like, and honestly I'm too lazy to go back and read through the thread. 

***Necessary Disclaimer**** Her hair is beautiful


----------



## MsDee14 (Oct 4, 2011)

She has beautiful hair! 

I'm not going to lie....her rant is justified. If I did videos(without any knowledge of hair forums, social network sites, etc), then someone posted a topic about them and I saw all kind of negative comments, I would be hurt too. You know she is a person with feelings too. And like she said... it really is just hair. There are far worse topics people are giving "bad"---> (In some peoples eyes) advice on.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 4, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> Really?
> 
> During my transition washing my hair like that caused so much knotting and ripping (yikes!) that now that I'm fully natural again I literally shiver at the thought.
> 
> Maybe one day when I'm feeling froggy I'd try it again just to see....but for now... no bueno! lol



Yes, really... It's easier and quicker to wash my hair and scrub my scalp the way SistaWithRealHair does it. You just have to make sure you're not rubbing your ends altogether, just focus on the scalp.

The few times that I have washed my hair in 4 sections, my scalp will still have areas that are not clean after rinsing out the shampoo.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 4, 2011)

curlyninjagirl said:


> She missing the pretty package though......that 'do was NOT pretty



You don't think JoAnn is pretty! Shame on you!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 4, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> Ya'll really hurt her feelings



Wow! She updated all of her videos with that message. erplexed That may attract more negative attention to her videos.


----------



## brownelovely (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow..this thread has taken a nose dive indeed. I thought the intent was for us to see drool worthy hair. I saw that and took it for what it was.

She's entitled to do her rant just as people were here voicing their opinion. No one's right or wrong...just stating their opinion. I do find it sad that it's easier for some to find something wrong then something that's positive. 

Her practices definitely aren't for everyone but I found some of what she did useful. I'm beating a dead horse though so it is what it is. We're all entitled to free speech but being tactful is what matters and that goes both ways.

With that being said, it really doesn't matter what regimen, products, videos, and/or knowledge a person wants to share on youtube---some ladies will ALWAYS find something to fuss about. Yes, I'm referring to the (Kimmaytubes & Ateyas) that are there to share from their prospective.

Ah well....Sistawithrealhair & Reniece have the swang I'm hoping to have when I take this sew-in down.


----------



## DearJohn (Oct 4, 2011)

Leave it to lhcf to start a fight over the most mundane things.  Smh

This woman has gorgeous hair and frankly many people with hair that length need a professional to give them that body and bounce.  Why hate on it?  I have come to the conclusion that heat training ain't damage hair if the hair is still on your scalp (I should know what heat damage looks like I have pictures to prove it).

Many well known Youtubers have similar hair when wet, but their intentions is not to wear it natural but, straight. So appreciate this for the hair porn it is and keep it moving.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 4, 2011)

This is all I can say at this point.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 4, 2011)

LHCF code of conduct aside looking at her hair made me consider whether I'd like to go natural and just heat train my hair to be straight. It was so thick and full. 

Honestly I can see her annoyance, this is LONG hair care forum not HEALTHY hair forum and considering were known as the cootchie cream using, quadruple up on the vitamins you're only supposed to take 1x a day, can you believe this **** who promised me an inch a month stole my money and beat it! -forum...it does come off as suspect were mad at someone for flat-ironing too much.

So yeah...from her POV it must come off as straight hypocrisy and hating.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural-K said:


> She's a beautiful woman and her hair is undeniably gorgeous.  I can say I did notice it was shorter on one side and that she had heat damage.  Did that change my mind about how gorgeous I think her hair is... no.  Now, imo I think its wrong to suggest people on a hair board cannot acknowledge these things without being "haters" or "snobs" or the like.



exactly!!!


----------



## LaBelleLL (Oct 4, 2011)

but what I don't get is....way more people here are giving her compliments on her beautiful hair and length than bashing her as RocStar said (which led to a diversion). I don't see why she's giving the negativity so much attention. Her regimen can't work for me but her hair is gorgeous. I don't think I should be reprimanded for saying this.  And I say it can't work for me b/c whenever I see beautiful hair like that, I have a hair crush, look at what they are using and think to integrate their practices with my own.


----------



## bronzebomb (Oct 4, 2011)

I've thought about wearing my hair straight as an option. You have choices. Straight or Kinky as long as I like it, I could care less what others say.

I think her hair is pretty (Curly and/or straight).

off topic a bit - I had hoped for 4A hair  (She has 3B), but I got 4B ...one stroke of the flat iron will not straighten my hair at all!


----------



## kandake (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, that rant was "interesting".  I understand her being upset but you have to have tough skin and be able to ignore criticism when you expose yourself to the world via youtube.

I thought about documenting my natural hair journey via youtube but I QUICKLY changed my mind when I thought about the level criticism involved and the unrealistic expectations followers have.

At any rate, the things mentioned here weren't that bad IMO.  The posts she quoted were factual statements and not bashings.  And for the most part followed by "she has beautiful hair".

Again, youtube is not for the sensitive.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow. All of this because someone says there was bashing going on. I saw no bashing, just observations and at the end of each post it was stated that her hair was BEAUTIFUL. There's no denying she has gorgeous hair. I don't get it. This could have all been avoided. 

And, no, I don't believe she just found this board. I think someone sent her a link or she's been here all along. 

I'd still seriously hurt somone for her hair. What I wouldn't give to have strands that could use heat like that and STILL look that awesome (Oh, and that's NOT a backhanded compliment. I seriously can't use heat like that and truly wish I could). A girl can dream. ::Sigh::


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 4, 2011)

Her hair is gorgeous. I may fwd this to my sister who is natural and almost MBL.

I envy people who can straighten their hair so well. I'm relaxed and all I can do is rollerset. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blessed7777 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am confused, so u ladies can't use heat on your hair once or twice a month without ill effects?  May I ask what happens to your hair if you do?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Oct 4, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> Wow. All of this because someone says there was bashing going on. I saw no bashing, just observations and at the end of each post it was stated that her hair was BEAUTIFUL. There's no denying she has gorgeous hair. I don't get it. This could have all been avoided.
> *
> And, no, I don't believe she just found this board. I think someone sent her a link or she's been here all along.
> *
> I'd still seriously hurt somone for her hair. What I wouldn't give to have strands that could use heat like that and STILL look that awesome (Oh, and that's NOT a backhanded compliment. I seriously can't use heat like that and truly wish I could). A girl can dream. ::Sigh::



when you share an individual's youtube link (i.e. on the forums)  they can readily view where their link was shared and/or clicked in their stats for each vid


> Event                       Views                                                                                   A
> 10/02/11                               First referral from                  –                   www.longhaircareforum.com                                           105                                                                                                   B
> 09/26/11                               First view from a mobile device                                            228                                                                                      C
> 09/26/11                               First referral from YouTube                  –                   www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee                                           83                                                                                      D
> ...



eta:  (kinda why kimmay responds alot about what's written about her on the forums... and of posting her vids without permission (on blogs, etc. ... "stealing her intellectual property" as she's mentioned)


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 4, 2011)

curlyninjagirl said:


> Well what I wanna know is why is it okay to openly criticize the typef naturals to the point of chasing them off of youtube? Though misguided, some of them (JoAnn and yellow weave girl excluded) were making an honest attempt to share their (bad) hair practices.
> 
> But with videos like this, though well done, still perpetuate unhealthy hair practices. In her case, we must make an exception for some reason. Is it because she comes in a prettier package? Speaks eloquently?
> 
> I just don't get it......


 

No.....it's because the proof is in pudding! Overall, her hair appears to be in very good condition. Can you say the same about the models or the stylists on typef? Its only an unhealthy practive based on the results and FOR HER the results have CLEARLY been great!


----------



## robot. (Oct 4, 2011)

No one went on her page to attack, did they? I didn't see any of that, just opinions stated here.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 4, 2011)

Since my cotton bandanna comment was apparently quoted by this young lady...I will just say have you TRIED satin or silk? I have a friend IRL who has amazing freakin hair and she uses direct heat almost daily. She refused to take my scarf advice but finally started sleeping on a satin pillowcase and admits it is LIFE CHANGING! So my point is, if we here and haircare professionals alike recommend something...instead of being all indignant and assuming I was "hating" why not try it and see if it makes a positive difference? You may find that instead of having to "touch up" weekly or every few days with the flat iron that your style lasts much longer. Not every criticism made in this thread was catty or even moreso unhelpful. So before you attack what you perceived as an attack...try it and see. You may end up thanking me in the end. 'Tis all!

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Duff (Oct 4, 2011)

the *majority* of the comments in here talked about how beautiful her hair is.  I do agree that sometimes LHCF *can* and do go overboard, and maybe a few did but NOT the *majority* of this thread.  she's being showered with compliments in here.  

idk, that rant she did turned me off because it negated all the positive compliments within here. if you were to read that rant and you dont read the actual thread you would get the wrong impression.


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 4, 2011)

blessed7777 said:


> I am confused, so u ladies can't use heat on your hair once or twice a month without ill effects?  May I ask what happens to your hair if you do?



I want to know too because I know there are people that flatiron weekly. I know I do in the Summer and my hair still grows like a weed.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 4, 2011)

LaBelleLL said:


> but what I don't get is....way more people here are giving her compliments on her beautiful hair and length *than bashing her as RocStar said* (which led to a diversion). I don't see why she's giving the negativity so much attention. Her regimen can't work for me but her hair is gorgeous. I don't think I should be reprimanded for saying this.  And I say it can't work for me b/c whenever I see beautiful hair like that, I have a hair crush, look at what they are using and think to integrate their practices with my own.



LaBelleLL

Cuze me....cuze me....

I NEVER said she was getting bashed.  Nope not me.  Never.  I did not use the word or any form of the word BASHed.  Nothing of the sort.

Can you please point me to where I said that????  








Don't worry.  I'll wait.  









(I don't know why folks keep saying I said stuff when I didn't...)


----------



## LaBelleLL (Oct 4, 2011)

RocStar said:


> @LaBelleLL
> 
> Cuze me....cuze me....
> 
> ...



@RocStar, bashing is what you insinuated, implied,  whathaveyou. your words were still as strong and had the same effect. either way, it  completely derailed the thread and unfortunately became the focus. it's  actually quite funny b/c you criticized everyone for being negative yet  you focused on only the "negative" comments made by the posters while  practically almost everyone prefaced their opinions with saying her hair  is beautiful. instead, you took it a step further (negative at that)  and said it was a backhanded comment. 

it's whatever. it's unfortunate she feels so attacked when that wasn't  my intention and i'm sure others weren't commenting with this intention  as well.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Oct 4, 2011)

blessed7777 said:


> I am confused, so u ladies can't use heat on your hair once or twice a month without ill effects?  May I ask what happens to your hair if you do?



I feel like my hair will break much more often and i'll have to add a lot more heat that i'd like to. my hair is very cottony and just stays big. it doesn't want to straighten out with one or two passes. plus i have hair goals to meet and i don't want any setbacks with adding too much heat or having thinner hair. i'm def going to use heat once i'm trying to maintain my length versus achieving it. hope this makes sense.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 4, 2011)

LaBelleLL said:


> @RocStar,* bashing is what you insinuated, implied,  whathaveyou. your words were still as strong and had the same effect. *either way, it  completely derailed the thread and unfortunately became the focus. it's  actually quite funny b/c you criticized everyone for being negative yet  you focused on only the "negative" comments made by the posters while  practically almost everyone prefaced their opinions with saying her hair  is beautiful. instead, you took it a step further (negative at that)  and said it was a backhanded comment.
> 
> it's whatever. it's unfortunate she feels so attacked when that wasn't  my intention and i'm sure others weren't commenting with this intention  as well.



I.cant.anymore.  I must exit.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Oct 4, 2011)

blessed7777 said:


> I am confused, so u ladies can't use heat on your hair once or twice a month without ill effects? May I ask what happens to your hair if you do?


 
If I straightened my hair that often it wouldn't break or fall out but it would eventually completely loosen my curl pattern. Thats what happened when I first went natural years ago..i pressed my hair twice a month and after a year i noticed i had like no curl pattern left. My hair was still strong, healthy, and growing nicely tho...


----------



## manter26 (Oct 4, 2011)

ashleymichelle1 said:


> If I straightened my hair that often it wouldn't break or fall out but it would eventually completely loosen my curl pattern. Thats what happened when I first went natural years ago..i pressed my hair twice a month and after a year i noticed i had like no curl pattern left. My hair was still strong, healthy, and growing nicely tho...



Exactly. That much heat= heat damage. Long stringy unsightly patches and loosened curl pattern all over. Kimmaytube said it best (as much as I hate to admit it) once you use heat it forever changes the structure of hair. It will never be the same again whether the change is microscopic or macroscopic (which it eventually will be).


----------



## ericajoy (Oct 4, 2011)

blessed7777 said:


> I am confused, so u ladies can't use heat on your hair once or twice a month without ill effects?  May I ask what happens to your hair if you do?



No seriously, it's true for me -- my hair tends to be dry anyway, and if I blow-dry or flat iron or press, it's much harder to keep moisturized for a good couple months after that. erplexed I also end up with a lot more breakage at the ends. Some hair really can't take much heat; I think it just depends on how porous and fine vs. thick your hair strands are.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 5, 2011)

ashleymichelle1 said:


> If I straightened my hair that often it wouldn't break or fall out but it would eventually completely loosen my curl pattern. Thats what happened when I first went natural years ago..i pressed my hair twice a month and after a year i noticed i had like no curl pattern left. My hair was still strong, healthy, and growing nicely tho...





manter26 said:


> Exactly. That much heat= heat damage. Long stringy unsightly patches and loosened curl pattern all over. Kimmaytube said it best (as much as I hate to admit it) once you use heat it forever changes the structure of hair. It will never be the same again whether the change is microscopic or macroscopic (which it eventually will be).





ericajoy said:


> No seriously, it's true for me -- my hair tends to be dry anyway, and if I blow-dry or flat iron or press, it's much harder to keep moisturized for a good couple months after that. erplexed I also end up with a lot more breakage at the ends. Some hair really can't take much heat; I think it just depends on how porous and fine vs. thick your hair strands are.



That's what happened to my hair.  Granted, I did press and flat iron it _weekly _for years and years. It was straight, no curl pattern (probably 3a/3b at that point) and it broke off like no tomorrow.  I had to "transition" at that point.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Oct 5, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> when you share an individual's youtube link (i.e. on the forums) they can readily view where their link was shared and/or clicked in their stats for each vid


  Well, I learned something new today


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> You don't think JoAnn is pretty! Shame on you!


 
@Poohbear LOL. Not what I meant!

eta: adlock2: This thread is a Chernobyl-sized disaster....

:mob::jaws:


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

Really???? This poor girl got bashed for nothing.

My mom has long hair..... she did not get it being on LHCF.



As a matter of fact... Y'all would knock me out if you knew what I was doing to my hair these days.

NOTHING.
That's right. Much of Nothin'.

working out - eating clean - that - has helped my hair thrive.
Dare someone to bash me on Youtube.


anyway..... This is sad.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Oct 5, 2011)

Did miss something? I didn't see comments that were that bad...

I mean, if I saw her vids before LHCF I would've tried it and wondered why my head is so itchy and dry (my Hair adores water). I don't see what's wrong with the disclaimer. 

I watched all the vids before reading this thread and I thought "it looks beautiful but...." never would've thought that was a crime...


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 5, 2011)

meh. never mind


----------



## blackbarbietea (Oct 31, 2011)

On her most recent video, it didn't look like her hair was much longer. and it's been a full month. I think she was showing off for youtube a little bit.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you see that last video?


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 31, 2011)

Co-signing


----------



## lux10023 (Oct 31, 2011)

saw the latest vid--i still think she has nice hair--but in the vid you can see the MAJORRRRRR length difference from one side to the next...its a bit weird actually..because she does have a head of beautiful healthy thick hair...

and if her hair is natural..then it should all be the same consistency and length--maybe she is cutting to much off of one side..

i would let that side catch up


----------



## Ms. Martina (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing OP! I subscribed after seeing that lovely hair! Her *flat ironed* results remind me of my flat ironed texture(when I wear it "relaxer straight"). I think mine will look a lot like that when it gets long again. That's pretty much what it looked like before I got a relaxer anyway. This makes me excited about the rest of my journey.


----------



## beebstt (Oct 31, 2011)

dang yall leave her alone. she has beautiful hair. and  through 10 years has come to realize what works for her. she is doing a service by sharing, don't make her regret going on youtube. i love looking at her hair.


----------



## Phaer (Oct 31, 2011)

Did she say she sat under the dryer for 3 hours!!!! (in her roller set video). yowzah!


----------



## Valerie (Oct 31, 2011)

She is a stunning lady with very beautiful hair.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 2, 2011)

She has BEAUTIFUL hair!  I love her videos.  I'm going to buy a H2Pro flat iron.  I like the results.  To each their own...we all must find what work best for  our own hair.

ETA:  She has new videos up.


----------



## chelleyrock (Nov 2, 2011)

I just subscribed.  I love her hair.  She cut the left side to even it up.  Looks beautiful.


----------



## CaliRocks (Nov 2, 2011)

Gorg Hair!


----------



## amwcah (Nov 2, 2011)

I love her hair, and it is so versatile.


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 2, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful !!!- some of you ladies on the board are just plain extra (not in a good way either)!!!

Yes her hair practices are not for eveyone, but it's obviously working for her!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 2, 2011)

I love watching her vids. I mean, her hair is just picture perfect.

MOVE OVER L'OREAL, TRESEMME, ELVIVE.


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank goodness for this thread or I probably wouldn't have found her so soon.  I LOVE her HAIR!!! 

I think her purpose in making her youtube channel was to say YES Black Women CAN have long healthy hair...AND they don't need to depend on their hairdresser to do it.  They just need to find something that works and stick to it.  She's all about a DIY hair care approach, which I fully support


----------



## tdwillis (Nov 3, 2011)

I must admit that I love her hair. It is just amazing how she can get a natural rollerset to be that smooth. if I were to summarize it, is it just rollersetting, flatironing, then wrapping overnight? That's all it takes to get a smooth natural rollerset? I may have to try this.


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I know I probably can't get my hair that smooth with a rollerset b/c my natural hair is more cottony.  Her's is on the silkier side.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 4, 2011)

Some hair can just "take alot of heat". When I saw her hair it reminds me alot of my hair when I was natural but wore it straight 100% of the time. I think some people have super strong hair in that sense of how it accepts and distributes the heat. I had her same regimen in about 5 years. I was natural and always wors my hair flatironed. I'd wash/deep condition and flat iron once every two weeks and put no heat on it in between. I'd did put in a leave-in/heat protectant though. Even though alot of heat is used. I guess it works because it isn't being manipulated alot in between those times. I'd wrap every night. I'd trim one every 2 or 3 months. I didn't get many split ends but now that I'm natural and don't use heat at all, I have no split ends at all. I have fine strands but I've noticed they have alot of elasticity. They stretch far before they break, I'm not sure if this has anything to do with why fine hair has never been an issue for my growth or retention.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Nov 5, 2011)

did she post a video of how she did her rollerset?


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Nov 5, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful no matter what she uses. LHCF Is not the Gospel and to be honest most of the tips I took from some of you talking about her hair, my hair was the worst. Some of you ladies don't know what you are doing yourself, so please don't talk about someone else. This is crazy it is just hair c'mon now just tell her how pretty her hair is and move on. If you feel something about her hair that you don't like keep it to yourself.Sometimes you don't have to post the way you feel about someone on LHCF you can keep it to yourself. Everyone's hair is different because you truly don't know if your hair is healthy or not.  None of us really know how to take care of our hair we all fail most of the time or some of the time, we all make a few mistakes it would have been nice if someone of you would have just suggested some things to her, not dog her out about what she is doing wrong. Don't judge someone else just because you don't agree with. I love her hair and I'm not hatin on the sista. Stop putting one another down. Now that's all I got to say about that......:thatsall::realitycheck:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

I love her hair AND her personality!


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 5, 2011)

BeautyGoesDutch said:


> Her hair is beautiful no matter what she uses. LHCF Is not the Gospel and *to be honest most of the tips I took from some of you talking about her hair, my hair was the worst.* Some of you ladies don't know what you are doing yourself, so please don't talk about someone else. This is crazy it is just hair c'mon now just tell her how pretty her hair is and move on. If you feel something about her hair that you don't like keep it to yourself.Sometimes you don't have to post the way you feel about someone on LHCF you can keep it to yourself. Everyone's hair is different because you truly don't know if your hair is healthy or not.  None of us really know how to take care of our hair we all fail most of the time or some of the time, we all make a few mistakes it would have been nice if someone of you would have just suggested some things to her, not dog her out about what she is doing wrong. Don't judge someone else just because you don't agree with. I love her hair and I'm not hatin on the sista. Stop putting one another down. Now that's all I got to say about that......:thatsall::realitycheck:



Really??? (at the bolded part) Plz let me know some specifics (which tips actually worked against you) so I can be cautious in advance....its nice to know what _doesn't_ work too! erplexed


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 5, 2011)

longfroinghair said:


> Really??? (at the bolded part) Plz let me know some specifics (which tips actually worked against you) so I can be cautious in advance....its nice to know what _doesn't_ work too! erplexed



lol It's simply that everything doesn't work for everybody. My advice would be to try a method or product for a specific reason that applies to your hair, not just because a WL member does something religiously. Try it a few times and if you see adverse affects, stop doing/using whatever it is. I would also be cautious about ingesting every vitamin, herb, or strong topical medication you see talked about here. Do your research before jumping on bandwagons...


----------



## Bluetopia (Nov 5, 2011)

Excuse me for being on the late bus....but what rant are ya'll talmbout? 

I forgot all about this thread and now it seems folks are saying the pretty lady with the gorgeous hair went a bit Andre the Giant on her page?

Where?! *please insert linkage*




Duff said:


> the *majority* of the comments in here talked about how beautiful her hair is. I do agree that sometimes LHCF *can* and do go overboard, and maybe a few did but NOT the *majority* of this thread. she's being showered with compliments in here.
> 
> idk, that rant she did turned me off because it negated all the positive compliments within here. if you were to read that rant and you dont read the actual thread you would get the wrong impression.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 5, 2011)

I think some people didn't like the fact that she washes her hair about once a month I think.

Oh and that she cut about two inches off in one of her videos.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 5, 2011)

This is an entertaining thread LOL

Her hair is GAWGEOUS!!!!
I wouldn't be able to have her regimen but it obviously works for her. My guess is that she's in maintenance mode. I'm going to cut my hair every 6 months starting this January to keep my hair between WL and TBL. 

Some people can abuse the ish out of their hair and still look good. Just like some others can spend thousands of dollars on berries and juice natural products and still have NL hair for 5 years *kanye shrug*


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Nov 5, 2011)

longfroinghair said:


> Really??? (at the bolded part) Plz let me know some specifics (which tips actually worked against you) so I can be cautious in advance....its nice to know what _doesn't_ work too! erplexed




Like the other user said above, everything you use may not work on my hair and vice versa.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 5, 2011)

KumakoXsd said:


> I think some people didn't like the fact that she washes her hair about once a month I think.
> 
> Oh and that she cut about two inches off in one of her videos.



ohhh. the once a month thing doesnt bug me (but i would get the itchies) 

but like others said... when she cut her hair i was like  i mean wtf kind of trim is that? and all haphazardly too.

she keeps sying her hair is super thick and kinky... and im like..


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 5, 2011)

Tamster said:


> ohhh. the once a month thing doesnt bug me (but i would get the itchies)
> 
> but like others said... when she cut her hair i was like  i mean wtf kind of trim is that? and all haphazardly too.
> 
> she keeps sying her hair is super thick and kinky... and im like..



Yea, people are saying she cut off a lot, which she did....  
But I don't think she really trims off that much _every_ month.  She said it's been a while since she's trimmed and she usually doesn't wait that long to trim.  So what we saw may have been three times as much as she usually does it.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope people arent taking her at face value cause her techniques are def not for everybody. people are going ot be cutting an inch + every month and wonder why their hair isn't "growing". smdh. ruining all their progress


----------



## Country gal (Nov 5, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful. Pretty lady. I guess what I took from the video is to do what is right for you. I do better when I don't use as much heat.


----------



## princessnad (Nov 6, 2011)

She has a new vid where she evens out her hair and she will be protecting her hair for a new hair goal.  Methinks she's crossed over to the dark side.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, I'm sure everyone knows what works for one may not work for everyone.  Closing this thread.  smh  We all know that 'LHCF is not the gospel'.  It's a place where we can gather and share information on various topics, not just hair.


----------

